# le Bluetooth Macbook ne fonctionne pas



## sirtotof (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est le fruit d'une mis à jour, mais depuis 1 semaine, je ne peux plus activer le bluetooth intégré dans mon mac book. On dirait que la carte a disparu, je ne peux plus activer la fonction via les préférences réseaux... Alors je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire, que dois je faire ?
Si jamais vous avez des esquisses de solutions, n'hésites pas à me répondre.
En vous remerciant par avance,
Bonne soirée à tous.

Christophe ARNERIN

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h18 ----------

Je tiens à préciser que j'ai testé la solution suivante.
Eteindre l'ordinateur
Le rallumé en maintenant la touche power enfoncée pendant 5 secondes jusqu'à l'obtention d'un bip fort
Et toujours aucun résultat, le module bluetooth semble avoir complètement disparu.
Voilà, j'attends vos proposition.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## guernezelle (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Je suis tombée sur ton message en essayant de trouver une solution à mon propre problème : disparition du bluetooth sur mon PowerBook G4.
Jeudi soir (le 18 février) déjà un symptôme bizarre mais qui ne m'avait pas inquiété, ma souris n'était pas reconnu, mais j'avais l'icone du bluetooth j'ai donc essayé par ce biais de relance la connection de ma souris qui apparaissait bien dans la liste mais rien ne se passait, je me suis dit que ça venait peut être des piles et que je verrais ça le lendemain.
Sauf que le lendemain matin l'icone du bluetooth avait disparu, également dans les préférences système, et dans les applications, dans utilitaires le lancement de "E&#769;change de fichiers Bluetooth" me répondait que pour cela il fallait que ce soit installé !
Donc comme toi, c'est comme si tout n'existait plus. Carte bluetooth interne grillé ? est ce possible ?
Je pose la question comme toi.
Cependant j'ai continué à chercher sur le forum, le cas avait été cité et quelqu'un a suggéré de vider la PRAM (redémarrage avec touches Pomme+Alt+P+R enfoncé jusqu'à entendre au moins 7 "bong"), sur le forum la personne concerné a testé et ça avait réglé son problème alors je l'ai testé.
Fais le pour toi, pour ma part ça n'a rien changé.
Dans les autres tests j'ai réparé les autorisations du disque : Applications, Utilitaires, Utilitaire de disque, choisir ton disque et lancer la procédure de réparation des autorisations (ça ne fait jamais de mal)
pour moi toujours pas de changement !
Ensuite j'ai vidé les caches de l'utilisateur (ça aide souvent aussi ça) : utilisateur (petite maison), bibliothèque, caches, séléctionner tout son contenu et jeter à la poubelle (ne surtout pas vider la poubelle maintenant), rédémarrer l'ordinateur puis seulement après vider la poubelle.
Et bien cette fois ça ne m'a pas aidé à retrouver mon système bluetooth !
Je demande donc de l'aide également sur le sujet
Merci à tous de nous aider si vous le pouvez.


----------



## Alain78 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Même problème pour moi ce matin: Bluetooth indisponible.

Il faut réinitialiser la SMC, c'est très simple: débrancher le secteur, retirer la batterie, appuyer 5 sec sur l'interrupteur, remettre la batterie, rebrancher, démarrer... et zou ça marche...

C'est expliqué là:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

Bonne chance


----------



## Tipo570 (26 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Cela fait maintenant quelques temps que je rencontre le même problème (disparition complète du bluetooth).
J'ai effectué toutes les démarches citées sur cette page sans succès.
J'ai également formaté mon ordi (macbook tournant sous snow leopard) sans succès...

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## didgar (26 Janvier 2013)

Salut !

Module bluetooth, antenne ou câble de liaison HS sans doute !
Si ton MacBook correspond aux modèles compatibles listés dans mon annonce, je vends ce kit complet => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130841401308

A+

Didier


----------



## Roche Gachet (19 Février 2013)

merci Alain 78, cette solution vient de fonctionner pile poil.
Bonne soirée
Nicolas


----------



## Cyrillo77 (16 Mai 2013)

on trouve des clés pour 10euros et le bt du mac fonctionne pas bien honnêtement moi qui suis passé du 2.1 au 3.0 je vois la différence....  après le 4.0 n'apporte rien de plus (3.0) à priori mais ça change tout comparé au pauvre 2.1

http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-BTD-300-Bluetooth-3-0-adapter/dp/B005Z5HT2M/ref=cm_rdp_product


----------



## Cyrillo77 (3 Novembre 2013)

en fin de compte le BT sur mon macbook a bien un problème car aucun souci sur un ipad 2 qui a du 2.1 et je commence à en avoir ras le bol de devoir brancher ce kit usb qui a d'ailleurs cassé j'ai dû le re coller avec de la glue...
j'ai fait l'essai dans une fnac.... je vais le faire réparer, il me semble que ça se change sur les macbook pro de 2011 sans changer toute la CM ?


----------

